# How to move games data to external SD card ?



## ashintomson (Aug 18, 2012)

guys can u help me with this -How to move games data to external SD card ?
well i was installing my games data into phones  internal sd and yesterday i bought one external sd and now i want to change my game data files into my external sd. 
well i tried to copy my data files to external but i dint work *idiotic move*. 
so i need please in this case  
just to clarify  i want to move games data files like data/data , android/data,android/obb like that not the application file  
my phone model - Galaxy R (not rooted)


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 18, 2012)

I think we can only move data to the internal sd in android..
I am also unable to find a solution for this problem..


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 19, 2012)

there are softwares for rooted users . i guess i should make a thread in xda . i guess no one knows abt this here .


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 19, 2012)

Please give the link to that thread that you make or just make it here only. B) B)

I have a rooted tablet but don't know how to use that to move data to external sd..


----------



## techlover (Aug 20, 2012)

well for rooted users  ....u can try this  

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&hl=en

u can read the steps in the app description


----------

